# Win7 to Win8 upgrade



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Considering upgrading my main pc from Win7 to Win8 preview edition, but would like to know first if I can do an actual "upgrade" versus "clean install" of the preview version - without losing any of my settings from Win7 (or data).

Would also like to know if when the full Win8 version comes out, if I can just upgrade the preview version to that, again without losing any data/settings.

Or would it be best to wait until the full version comes out, and upgrade then?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't know if you mean the Consumer Preview or Release Preview version, but I don't think that replacing an established and supported OS with either can properly be called an "upgrade." Are you considering this "upgrade" because you have tried Windows 8 Consumer Preview on another machine or as a dual boot or in a virtual machine and are convinced that you will like it better than you do Windows 7?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I think you have been here long enough to read all the horror stories we have attempted to fix when people install Beta Operating Systems over their normal production computers. What is your hurry.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Bored of Win7, I actually have a developer's preview of Win8 installed on a laptop already, and I like some of the features.

Also have what seems to be a memory leak with Firefox 12.x on Win7 (has done this on two different Win7 machines), and I can't pin it down with any tools I have found for Win7. Don't have the problem on my Win8 Dev Preview laptop, hoping to "fix" the issue with Win8 on my primary machine.

I am aware that it's beta software, and I'm ok with that. I've been installing/working with beta software since the Win95 beta. And I do have a backup of the hard drive already, just in case...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

But then what? When it stops running, you just start from scratch and install everything all over again? That seems like a lot of wasted work.

You better back up your system. There is no guarantee that the beta will upgrade correctly, or that upgrades were even a thought when it was released. That option may not exist at all in a working configuration.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I do not know the answers to your questions about upgrade installs. I doubt that you can do an upgrade install to the Preview versions, but did not find definitive info.

Based on the Windows 7 experience, I'm pretty sure that you will not be able to "upgrade" from a Preview version to the final Released version.

My guess is that Microsoft will make every effort to have an "upgrade" path to the Released Windows 8 from Windows 7 and maybe from Vista. That's important to them to encourage people to shell out some more money.

Long winded way to say "I dunno"!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like you can do an Upgrade install of Windows 8 Release Preview from Windows 7 and from Windows 8 Consumer Preview.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you're using Windows 7 Ultimate or Enterprise you can install Windows 8 onto a Virtual Hard Disk which is just a large file. It makes a Windows 8 boot menu and sets 8 as the default OS but you can easily make 7 the default if you wish.

I did it yesterday using the instructions here :- http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/how-to-use-a-vhd-to-dual-boot-windows-8-on-a-windows-7-pc/4847


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Running Win7 Pro... dangit!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I just re-read this thread and noticed it's an upgrade disk. I don't think the VHD method would work with an 8 upgrade disk even if you had one of the versions of 7 that will work.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please ignore my post above, it's not an upgrade disk it's an upgrade _choice_ !

I just clean installed 8 onto it's own partition and it worked perfectly and created a nice 8 style boot menu.
I used a Usb stick to install it after using the instructions here :- http://hexus.net/tech/tech-explained/software/31765-how-install-windows-8-usb-drive/

I'm getting to like 8, it was hard to find things at first but I'm getting there.


----------



## RedCloud2k (Jun 16, 2012)

I upgraded from Win 7 Pro to Win 8 no problem. If you launch it from Windows you get the options of an upgrade (keep apps and data), just keep data, or a clean install.

I choose the middle one (just keep data, forgot the actual phrase) and it copies your user account over, same password, same my documents folder etc. It also stores ALL of your Program Files folder, ALL of the Windows folder, and Users folder, stored them in a Windows.old folder. Obviously you can't use those apps then.

I didn't try to do a simple upgrade but I imagine all your programs will still be installed (a compatibility check happens before you install Win 8 and tell you which 'Apps' (as it now likes to call them) will work under Windows8.


----------

